# Casual Collaboration with a fledgling writer?



## Sadgeo (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello all,


My name is Sadgeo. I'm a relatively new writer to the FA scene (though not that new to the fandom), and I created this thread with the purpose of asking if there are any writers among you (or the people in your immediate Internet circle) that might be interested in collaborating on a piece of writing (non-specific) with this young neophyte.

To be quite frank I feel that I suck as a writer at the moment; it is to be expected. I was hoping to be able to work with different writers to get a feel for different techniques and the like so as to increase both the... prolific-ness (I don't think that's a word) and acuity (if I have any) of my writing. It would be working on any specific piece of writing already being... worked on, mind you; this would be starting an entirely new project, fleshing out an brand new idea, simply with two people instead of one. Be forewarned, I am a bit of a slow worker, but what I lack in work ethic I make up for with great enthusiasm. 

I don't really expect a lot of attention or consideration, but please, if anyone is at all interested, don't be afraid to add me on messenger (Airio210), note me on FA (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sadgeo/), or contact my email address: Airio210@yahoo.com.

Thank you so very much for your time,

Sadgeo


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 14, 2010)

Prolificness is a word, it's acquity that isn't  it's some corporation name, it's acuity you mean.

Sadgeo, you got my attention simply because you can obviously put together a sentence, so I'm not sure what the problem is? You've even got the Young Writer Semicolon (you know- "I know how to correctly use a semicolon, so it's GONNA HAPPEN BY GOD! Represent!")

I've got plenty of attention for people who have the hunger to write and the basic tools to do it. From where I'm standing the only thing you could lack are the work ethic you mentioned- and specific stories you want to tell, or people you want to tell about. Hell, I went and read the beginning of your FA story, and it's totally solid and got off to a good clear start. (I skipped through it because I'm in a hurry today).

You don't need a collaborator, mouse. You only think you need one because you're not used to keeping track of everything and it's overwhelming, but I'm telling you (as a complete stranger) that you don't suck. Write MORE and don't stint your reading and you'll be just fine.

I just spotted a flaming you got from a Naota- who's half my age, and really into telegraphic phrasing and free verse- and he's just reacting to your tendency to really work at structuring your stuff and Fitting Everything In. He's right that you could stand to relax and leave some things unsaid- but it's more a lesson that it's okay for people not to like what you like.

Naota's got sentences as simple as 'A chime.' from his desire for poetry. I've hit images that tersely expressed, but I work a lot more to set 'em up, they're not just there because I like fragments. My point is this: you need to refine what YOU WANT, not just collaborate and try pastiches of different things. Trust me that the last thing you want is huge technical facility with all manner of exposition- I think that's distracting for a novice writer. Refine what YOU like best and worry about covering other bases when you've got your own well covered.

And be prolific.

We all have only so much time to do this. Make the time and do it.


----------



## Sadgeo (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow....  Thank you so very much.  I'd never really thought of it that way.  I'll be sure to remember your advice.  Once again, thank you so much!

P.S.  I finally see that the watch I got this morning was from you.  I thought it was totally random at the moment, but thank you for that as well.  ^_^


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 25, 2010)

Divina is pretty good. 
How would a collaboration even work? I don't know what your overall style and preferred genre is, but mine is post-apocalyptic, and that doesn't mix well with other things.


----------



## Sadgeo (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't really have a preferred writing genre; I enjoy writing all genres.  A collab involves both of us developing an idea and working together to complete (Made possible by Google Docs, which will actually allow two people to work on the same document at the same time. Awesome, right?)


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 27, 2010)

Sadgeo said:


> (Made possible by Google Docs, which will actually allow two people to work on the same document at the same time. Awesome, right?)



REALLY?  *goes to look*

Hmm, didn't know that existed. XD cool


----------

